# Leftists who didn't fall for Trump Derangement Syndrome



## AF 802 (Feb 25, 2019)

i was wondering, who are all the leftists on the forum who didn't fall for the TDS crap (e.g. not liking Trump/being OK with some of what he's done, but don't go obsessing about impeachment bullshit 24/7)? i generally like to think i have moderately social left views (minorities having rights but not going to the PC level of things) with conservative fiscal views, but I still think the president is a jackass that needs to get off the phone and do some actual work instead of tweeting 24/7.


----------



## Clop (Feb 25, 2019)

Anyone who fell for TDS didn't sign on to KF over fears of getting microwaved by Russian hacker waves. And because their wife's boyfriend is hogging all the broadband.


----------



## Aquinas (Feb 25, 2019)

Hello


----------



## byuu (Feb 25, 2019)

-fiscal conservative
-minorities should have rights
How are you a leftist? Those are normal conservative views.

EDIT: XF2 broke greentexting REEEEE


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 25, 2019)

garakfan69 said:


> -fiscal conservative
> -minorities should have rights
> How are you a leftist? Those are normal conservative views.
> 
> EDIT: XF2 broke greentexting REEEEE





Give Her The D said:


> I generally like to think i have moderately social left views (minorities having rights but not going to the PC level of things) with conservative fiscal views, *but* I still think the president is a jackass that needs to get off the phone and do some actual work instead of tweeting 24/7.


I think he is saying he is moderately right wing but still has problems with Trump.


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 25, 2019)

garakfan69 said:


> -fiscal conservative
> -minorities should have rights
> How are you a leftist? Those are normal conservative views.
> 
> EDIT: XF2 broke greentexting REEEEE



i'm basing this off the internet's "if you don't want jews dead, muslims out of the country and trannies to stop living in their fantasy world, you're a lefty cuck" type of definition.


----------



## Dolce & Gabbana (Feb 25, 2019)

I don't even know where I'm at anymore, right or left. None of this shit makes any sense to me anymore, categorically, it all just feels so damn arbitrary. I thought I was left because I don't give a fuck what people do with their personal lives as long as they're not trying to fuck up society as a whole to accommodate it, but apparently that is more common in the right wing than I thought. I don't like seeing people who really need help end up suffering and starving to death in the streets and shit but I don't like seeing people who can pull their weight get coddled either. Which political party is "I don't fucking care, just make shit work right"


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Feb 25, 2019)

I always called myself a leftist prior to the Trumpocalypse, but in the past two years I've become increasingly distrustful of the whole left vs right dichotomy. A lot of the beliefs I always held and still do like treat all people equal, judge individuals by their actions instead of their ethnic collective they didn't choose, etc. don't seem to be left-wing premises like I was always told they are. Basically I am very opposed to racism and segregationism and I think I was always being lied to when I was told the democrats would serve that goal. 

There are other things like the welfare state and public medicine I've tended to disagree with democrats on for a long time though. But I've started feeling stronger about those things after beginning to realize how they are used to hold minorities in a lowly state.


----------



## jewelry investor (Feb 25, 2019)

Michael Tracy


----------



## Catastrophe-TM (Feb 25, 2019)

I don't vehemently hate Trump, I just disagree with some of his ideas and actions. The travel ban is probably a better option than the wall imo. And impeaching him won't solve anything either.

The hate for him really gets grating when you hear your relatives do nothing but bitch about it and watch nothing but political shit nearly 24/7.


----------



## La Luz Extinguido (Feb 25, 2019)

This retardation is funny because Trump is not even a conservative, just trying way too hard to pander to them and pretend he is.


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 25, 2019)

Catastrophe-TM said:


> I don't vehemently hate Trump, I just disagree with some of his ideas and actions. The travel ban is probably a better option than the wall imo. And impeaching him won't solve anything either.
> 
> The hate for him really gets grating when you hear your relatives do nothing but bitch about it and watch nothing but political shit nearly 24/7.



someone gets it. there's just disliking his actions, whether few or all, but not blaming his win on russia/asking for impeachment.

trump's essentially the conservative version of the boner a lot of progressives had for Obama, though Obama's ludicrous love settled down once the low T settled in.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm economically hard(ish) left and socially classic liberal, but in a more you do you than everyone else has to love what you do uwu sense. I think Trump is a joke, but Clinton would have been too so _shurgs_.  You all got a choice between the 2nd Clinton or 3rd Bush almost in a row or a verbally incontinent reality show sleaze. I mean I guess Trump was good for democracy in that he doesn't represent a dynasty but he also makes me wonder how good an idea representative democracy is.


----------



## Superman93 (Feb 25, 2019)

Me


----------



## Some Manajerk (Feb 25, 2019)

I used to consider myself a leftist, right up until the left lost thier shit and went crazy. And i got tired of hearing "Orange man bad" non stop when everything just ticked on like it normally did.

Now? I don't care that he, personally, is a bit of a scumbag. we've had scumbag presidents before. so long as he does his job the way he's been doing it he can bang hookers in the Lincoln bedroom for all i care.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Feb 25, 2019)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> Which political party is "I don't fucking care, just make shit work right"


Clowns to the left of me  , Jokers to the right , here I am, Stuck in the third position with you?.

edit: Looks like the berniecuck image is no longer working.
edit2: looks like it is working again.
edit3: and it's gone again


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 25, 2019)

I'd always figured I'd be on the side that advocates for equality, fairness and change for the greater good. Seeing people sperg about him makes me embarrassed to even be involved in politics. Having said, I do wish he'd get off his phone constantly. If Trump was a Democrat, I wouldn't like him either.


----------



## Wallace (Feb 25, 2019)

Looks like I'm in this boat too. A lot of my values are classically liberal; I'm pro-environment, pro-civil rights, generally anti-war. I think Trump is a lousy president, but I think TDS is doing a lot of damage to the state of American politics too. When you fight fire with fire, all that you accomplish is everything around you burning to cinders a lot faster. 

I'm also turned off by the messages coming from these self-appointed luminaries of the Democrats like AOC who are declaring war on white men and America's heartland, and broadcast the message that the people who disagree with them do so not because they have different values or life experiences, but because they are _evil, _period. That doesn't leave much room to compromise or negotiate.

One of the biggest problems in politics today is that there is simply no incentive to reach across the aisle and cooperate with the other party. In fact, there's a good incentive _not_ to cooperate, you get primaried out in favor of someone more to the liking of the party leadership. Trump isn't fixing this, but Hillary certainly wouldn't have fixed it either. So what's left is a Congress that will do the absolute minimum necessary to keep the lights on--sometimes not even that--and no major problems ever get solved, because politics is apparently zero-sum. If they win, we lose, so we can't let the other team win, _ever_. Until this gets fixed, we're going to keep having dysfunction in Washington.


----------



## KingofNothing (Feb 25, 2019)

I always thought I leaned to the left, support rights for the gays, pro-environment and all that shit, but the more I get called a nazi or white supremacist because I don't blindly hate everything Trump does makes me question it. I'm not crazy about Trump and I thought it was baffling when he won (the freakouts were hilarious and totally worth it though), but the media going out of their way to demonize him and supporters as mini-Hitlers is disgusting and is causing a big divide between Americans that doesn't need to exist. If Trump runs again, I'm probably gonna vote for him if just because I trust him more than the left right now.


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 25, 2019)

Wallace said:


> Looks like I'm in this boat too. A lot of my values are classically liberal; I'm pro-environment, pro-civil rights, generally anti-war. I think Trump is a lousy president, but I think TDS is doing a lot of damage to the state of American politics too. When you fight fire with fire, all that you accomplish is everything around you burning to cinders a lot faster.
> 
> I'm also turned off by the messages coming from these self-appointed luminaries of the Democrats like AOC who are declaring war on white men and America's heartland, and broadcast the message that the people who disagree with them do so not because they have different values or life experiences, but because they are _evil, _period. That doesn't leave much room to compromise or negotiate.
> 
> One of the biggest problems in politics today is that there is simply no incentive to reach across the aisle and cooperate with the other party. In fact, there's a good incentive _not_ to cooperate, you get primaried out in favor of someone more to the liking of the party leadership. Trump isn't fixing this, but Hillary certainly wouldn't have fixed it either. So what's left is a Congress that will do the absolute minimum necessary to keep the lights on--sometimes not even that--and no major problems ever get solved, because politics is apparently zero-sum. If they win, we lose, so we can't let the other team win, _ever_. Until this gets fixed, we're going to keep having dysfunction in Washington.



as someone that lives in the heartland, and thinks it's a fine place, the progressive "heartland doesn't exist" narrative is almost offensive to me. god damn.


----------



## KimCoppolaAficionado (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm the biggest libtard on this site (judging by how many times @Y2Kbaby pings me) and I don't think Trump is the antichrist or some kind of Russian sleeper agent.  I just think he's an absolute legend and a sleazebag who doesn't merit the Oval Office.


----------



## Autismobili Lamborghini (Feb 25, 2019)

A lot of it all is projecting and assumption, both sides. TDS is called out a lot more because of the power and visibility of the office Trump holds, but also due to the easy accessibility of the social media platform Trump uses (Twitter), which really magnifies the nonsense spewed back and for on both sides. Twitter is pretty terrible but the same idiots crowd on it for the opportunity to tweet something (that will never be read) at Trump, with usual haughtiness and 'notice me senpai' behavior that applies. 

But really, all of it is attempts at formulating responses to opinions that run counter to their own, with the assumption that whomever is being spoken to/disagreed with will also hold these views (TDS, NPC meme; or conversely any allusion that Trump is Herr Fuhrer, etc.). The bigger problem is that when discussing these things there's a tendency to  assume that disagreements aren't merely minor but are a part of a bigger pattern on the individual being disagreed with, to 'connect-the-dots' (if you will), which is usually used to dismiss the individual and their arguments, with not examination of the points they brought up. Human beings are fantastic at recognizing patterns, even if they are non-extant.


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 25, 2019)

My personal favorite leftist take on #resistance Russiagate bullshit is, if Putin meddled after all, it's karma for those coups the imperialist CIA did on behalf of big oil. Payback's a bitch!


----------



## Emperor Julian (Feb 26, 2019)

I think he's an embarrising little turd and genuinly pity his supporters but am genrally pretty detached and analytical about the whole thing. Does that count?


----------



## Boss Bass (Feb 26, 2019)

The left deserved to lose that election even harder than we did.

Rather than learn a single fucking thing, changing anything, or using this as an impetus to inspire local change, it’s been a non stop chimp out. 

I don’t give a shit if Russia “interfered”, the US has interfered in every sovereign election of the last 100 years. We got our shit caved in, and all anyone can do is blame boogie men. 

The new deal coalition is well and truly dead, go down the list and you can see when each group got thrown out of the boat. 

TDS is real. Your ideological opponents should inform and improve your position, but I see none of that today.


----------



## byuu (Feb 26, 2019)

Terrorist said:


> My personal favorite leftist take on #resistance Russiagate bullshit is, if Putin meddled after all, it's karma for those coups the imperialist CIA did on behalf of big oil. Payback's a bitch!


----------



## Terrorist (Feb 26, 2019)

garakfan69 said:


> View attachment 677765



Yeah, we did literally install Putin's predecessor, didn't we? Russiagate was real and HW did it.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Feb 26, 2019)

I think Trump is an asshole, but I also believe that about every president.  I have a lot of left-leaning opinions, but find myself being alienated by the fact that the Democratic party has learned nothing from Hillary getting stomped in the dirt (and seems to be doubling down on the stupid that cost her the election), the fact that the left is opposing free speech, and how the left generally sucks Wall Street's dick just as hard as the republicans do (Sanders is a capitalist with four mansions and all of his ideas would disproportionately benefit the insanely wealthy.  If he's a "social democrat" I'll eat my hat).


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Feb 26, 2019)

GarthMarenghisDankplace said:


> I mean I guess Trump was good for democracy in that he doesn't represent a dynasty but he also makes me wonder how good an idea representative democracy is.


What do you mean by that? How does Trump make representative democracy look bad?

EDIT: It's weird to see so many people saying Trump is a bad president. I agree the man can't speak to save his life, and is the master of terrible optics, but his actual executive actions have been fairly consistent, and more importantly, all available actual real metrics (I.E. real stuff vs feelings) show the US doing better than we have under any previous president in memory.  Is it just because of the constant "scandals"? Because that's just letting an unfriendly press decide who is "presidential".


----------



## KiwiKritter (Feb 26, 2019)

I consider myself left but extremely. I don’t like Trump and I think he acts childish, but in the end how I feel doesn’t matter, he is the president and I am one person compared to the millions in the country.  I am not going to piss and moan over something I can not change unless its relevant to a discussion and/or I am asked. Its beyond idiotic to get so upset and full of anxiety over a president who just makes himself look stupid.


----------



## QWXXP Surprise! (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm left (istandwith calls me a socialist basically) and while I didn't vote for Trump, I don't really care that much about him. He's done some things I agree with (re: TPP) and some things I don't (I think the border wall is a waste of money that should be diverted to more pressing infrastructure improvement projects. Most illegal immigrants I know personally didn't get into the country by crossing the border that way anyway. I do think that having  military/ more border patrol presence at the border is fine) but I'm not that buttblasted about Donald Trump, and find some of the people who are to be really ridiculous.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Feb 26, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> What do you mean by that? How does Trump make representative democracy look bad?
> 
> EDIT: It's weird to see so many people saying Trump is a bad president. I agree the man can't speak to save his life, and is the master of terrible optics, but his actual executive actions have been fairly consistent, and more importantly, all available actual real metrics (I.E. real stuff vs feelings) show the US doing better than we have under any previous president in memory.  Is it just because of the constant "scandals"? Because that's just letting an unfriendly press decide who is "presidential".


It's not that I think he's a particularly materially bad president. I just think he's a complete asshole and that representative democracy promotes complete assholes and people like Trump and Clinton are the natural consequence for a system which rewards power hungry, over confident, self-serving, psychopathic tendency having egotists. In Democratic Athens (which invented democracy) they knew you couldn't have democracy and politicians in the one system. You could be expelled from the city if you were suspected of trying to exert political power, that's where the term ostracism comes from.


----------



## Anonimo (Feb 26, 2019)

Spoiler



I only registered as Democrat out of necessity to vote in the primaries. I never liked the idea of a businessman running America, but our choice in the last election basically ended up being “do I vote for ‘in bed with Wall Street’ or ‘Wall Street itself’?”

I look at the things the Democrat party is proposing, the things higher ups are saying and am frustrated that they haven’t learned a damn thing. They continue to stupidly throw vinegar at the flies and wonder why the flies aren’t coming to them.

Trump’s policies I feel are mostly pie-in-the-sky. His tax plan sounded too good to be true, and what did people think was going to happen giving corporations another break? I just looked at it and saw it as state-sanctioned Ponzi-scheming. The way it conveniently ends just after Trump leaves office (assuming he’s re-elected) and even if he isn’t, is a win for him. If things go bad and he’s not in the White House, whoever takes his place will probably get blamed, we get a lame duck administration that fails to accomplish anything to solve these problems in any meaningful way, then we just vote in someone who screws us over even worse and we’re back to square one.

I live not to far away from the GM plant in Lordstown and have friends who worked there. This tax plan was apparently supposed to incentivize the factory staying in America? Fat lot of good that did because they’re shutting down the plant.

The border wall doesn’t really come off as a good solution to me either, nor the steps Trump is taking to get it built. It just strikes me as a “We should take Bikini Bottom, and Push It Somewhere Else” type deal. And sure, even if he can declare a national emergency to get it built, it’s going to bite America on the ass as so many have said before. Giving that much power to anyone has trouble written all over it. Sure, today this tactic will work in your favor, but you can’t guarantee that someone won’t use it against you later on.

I volunteer at a soup kitchen, and one of the volunteers was talking with the Sister hoping to bring some Muslim refugees, for she was Muslim herself and her husband ran a mosque. I sat down with the Sister and she told me about how they were a couple families; mothers with children who had no fathers, and my heart ached for them. I was sincerely looking forward to trying to help them, especially the children. On the way home I hear on the radio about Trump’s Muslim ban, and I was livid to say the least. I don’t think a blanket ban on a whole group is the way to go. I’ve been reluctant to talk about these things because I just expect to be labeled an Islamophilic cuck.

For a time, I felt like I couldn’t escape the TDS both before and after the election. I enjoyed doing college and community theatre, but it seemed like the focus was shifting less towards telling stories, and more towards pointless evangelizing. If the Hamilton debacle with Pence was anything to go off of, most Trump folks wouldn’t set foot in a production of a musical, much less a college production to hear about the “evils of Trumpism”. Most people who were going there were already of the mind that Trump was bad. I stopped performing in theatre productions for a time because I wanted to perform, not be someone else’s mouthpiece!

As far as the Russia stuff goes, I’m sick and tired of it. We haven’t found a smoking gun, though we have found evidence of several crimes that aren’t directly related, and I think on one hand In glad to see shady people get caught. On the other hand, I’m hoping Trump just finishes his term like Clinton and he doesn’t get impeached.

Trump is a blowhard, and you can always count on him to act like one. Pence is honest, or at least as honest as a weasel like him can be. I’m not entirely unconvinced that Pence wasn’t pro-conversion therapy, the official statements reeked of PR-speak. Pence is a lawyer as well as a politician. He may not be able to create death camps for gays, but I’m sure he could find other ways to propose some truly awful policies, likely hidden behind a string of loopholes and opaque legalese. He wears his intentions on his sleeve and hides them behind a folksy demeanor.

So I don’t like Trump, but I don’t think impeaching him is going to do us any good. I’d much rather let things take their course.

I don’t know if I’m left or right, I think I’m just tired.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Feb 27, 2019)

GarthMarenghisDankplace said:


> It's not that I think he's a particularly materially bad president. I just think he's a complete asshole and that representative democracy promotes complete assholes and people like Trump and Clinton are the natural consequence for a system which rewards power hungry, over confident, self-serving, psychopathic tendency having egotists. In Democratic Athens (which invented democracy) they knew you couldn't have democracy and politicians in the one system. You could be expelled from the city if you were suspected of trying to exert political power, that's where the term ostracism comes from.


Oh ok, fair enough.  Yeah, I agree with that.

In democratic athens, who was in charge of deciding who was trying to exert political power? Because I'd say they had successfully exerted political power.  While you're right that democracy promotes a certain kind of person with a list of negatives that are commonly attached, adding unaccountable bureaucracies to it doesn't tend to give you better people.

I mean, the problem with democracy is obvious. People are fucking morons.  But people run all the other systems too, just a randomly selected small chunk of them.  And they're not selected by ability to effectively lead.

My take on Trump is that he's embraced populism, and it's worked, because the established political body was so far out of what from what people wanted.  If populism gains traction, it's because shit is fucked up, or at least, there's a perception that it is.  For example, dems and republicans largely agreeing on climate change shit. Or dems and republicans largely agreeing on the social justice shit.  There wasn't anyone else saying "Hold on a minute, this is all bullshit".

Now, the man is a super douche.  But that's what you get with populism. Populism is an angry population telling their politicians they're sick of their bullshit, so we sent this guy to tell you to fuck off with your bullshit.  A lot of people wanted Trump to go in there and tear shit apart, because it's so fucked up.  The fact that he's effective has to be a pleasant surprise for people who thought about it, because I don't know how you could have predicted that during the election.  A lot of people just voted for a wrecking ball, they didn't care about the whole rebuilding part.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Feb 28, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Oh ok, fair enough.  Yeah, I agree with that.
> 
> In democratic athens, who was in charge of deciding who was trying to exert political power? Because I'd say they had successfully exerted political power.



Copied from wikipedia:
'The name is derived from the ostraka (singular ostrakon, ὄστρακον), referring to the pottery shards that were used as voting tokens. Broken pottery, abundant and virtually free, served as a kind of scrap paper (in contrast to papyrus, which was imported from Egypt as a high-quality writing surface, and was thus too costly to be disposable).

Each year the Athenians were asked in the assembly whether they wished to hold an ostracism. The question was put in the sixth of the ten months used for state business under the democracy (January or February in the modern Gregorian Calendar). If they voted "yes", then an ostracism would be held two months later. In a section of the agora set off and suitably barriered,[2] citizens gave the name of those they wished to be ostracised to a scribe, as many of them were illiterate, and they then scratched the name on pottery shards, and deposited them in urns. The presiding officials counted the ostraka submitted and sorted the names into separate piles. The person whose pile contained the most ostraka would be banished, provided that an additional criterion of a quorum was met, about which there are two principal sources:

According to Plutarch,[3] the ostracism was considered valid if the total number of votes cast was at least 6,000.
According to a fragment of Philochorus,[4] the "winner" of the ostracism must have obtained at least 6,000 votes.'

So one person couldn't wield all the power, a pretty big chunk of the voting population had to reckon you were up to no good.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Feb 28, 2019)

Most who don't tend to keep their mouths well shut. The problem is that those with TDS are just that, deranged. They will focus your family, your job, your friends. They'll paint you as a Nazi, a racist, a pedophile, anything they can get their hands on to ruin you. Problem is, if you're on the left without TDS, you functionally have no party.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 28, 2019)

Back in the day, I always considered myself a leftist and while I still have the same old-school liberal views that were considered the norm for lefties back in the 1990's and 2000's, the modern SJW Left of the 2010's has become so authoritarian and batshit insane that I now consider myself a centrist, or center-left at the most.

While I recognize that Trump Derangement Syndrome is very real, I still don't like Trump or his policies (especially his environmental de-regulations) and as someone who grew up in coal country, I do not like how he duped the working folks of Appalachia by blatantly peddling false hope to them although Hillary's neglect of them combined with the raw searing contempt that the SJW's and Hillary's coastal base have for the people of Appalachia (or the Midwest, for that matter) did not help either. 

On multiple occasions on this forum, I've even unfavorably compared Donald Trump to Silvio Berlusconi, the disgraced ex-Prime Minister of Italy, who campaigned on a platform of conservative populism similar to Trump's 2016 platform during the late 1990's and held office for most of the 2000's before being removed from office in 2013 on a slew of corruption charges.

But I don't fall for the uproar over Russia or the moral panic over the supposed "Alt-Right", the latter of which is reaching Satanic Panic levels of mass hysteria at this point.

TL;DR Both sides suck.


----------



## Absolutego (Mar 1, 2019)

Secret Asshole said:


> Most who don't tend to keep their mouths well shut. The problem is that those with TDS are just that, deranged. They will focus your family, your job, your friends. They'll paint you as a Nazi, a racist, a pedophile, anything they can get their hands on to ruin you. Problem is, if you're on the left without TDS, you functionally have no party.



As someone who tries hard to keep my political opinions to myself due to the environment around me, it's much less fear of reprisals to that extent (at least, offline) and much more just not wanting to trigger another endless fucking Trump rant from _those _people in my social circle. The most ridiculous thing about the collective hysteria in reaction to this presidency is that I can have major disagreements with conservative friends on matters of policy but we can comfortably change the subject, and the same cannot be said about even minor disagreements with the TDS types. I swear they get more upset by "lol calm down" reactions than outright disagreement.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 2, 2019)

I'm a lefty that likes Trump because I support economic populism.

Here is a list of critiques

-Increased military spending
-Increased foreign aid to Israel
-Threatened free expression of critics
-Threatened Internet freedom
-Has passed bills that benefit major MLM scams
-Supports Saudi Arabia despite his past rhetoric
-Neglect for infrastructure and healthcare spending
-Failed to reform the drug laws
-Used the threat of regime change on Venezuela
-Support for torture and removal of citizenship
-Supports Cuba embargo
-Cut taxes for everybody but mostly for corporations
-Has allowed deficits to soar
-Has failed to reign in corporate welfare
-Failed to arrest Hillary Clinton
-Failed to take stances on genocides in Myanmar, S.Africa and Yemen.
-Failed to reform education
-Is pro-coal when that is unreasonable
-Keeps saying he wants to "take the oil" from places

Notice something? My critiques are usually from the left. Most of the critiques of TDS lefties are from the right. They literally keep attacking Trump for doing the few things I like him for.


----------



## Gordon Cole (Mar 2, 2019)

I've always been a pretty left-leaning dude, and I don't like Trump largely because he's a lousy president whom I disagree with purely on policy. However, I do see him as kind of a "reap what you sow" moment for the nuttier parts of the left, only instead of being a wake-up call, it seems to only reinforce said nuttiness and irrational, ignorant rage. Lord knows the amount of relatives I have who spend their every waking hour glued to CNN, while telling me their utterly deranged revenge fantasies without a shred of shame. And having one of those relatives compare you to a Nazi sympathizer when you mention that said obsession is grating and unhealthy is...well something else.

But at the same time, much of the God-Emperor right's unquestioning love of and mental gymnastics towards Trump is really not so different from the YAS KWEEN left's love of Hillary, and the autistic circlejerks about him (_cough_ A&H _cough_) is just as stifling to real debate as the SJWs they claim to hate. And as for Russia, while it is pretty overblown, they don't seem to realize that most if not all modern presidents have done incredibly shady shit, and his responses to the many skeletons in his closet don't help either.

TL;DR: It's a pity they couldn't both lose.


----------



## Kiislova (Mar 4, 2019)

I would consider myself hard left a decade ago. My views didn't change that much and now I am essentially without a party and ogling the libertarians which, although a bit delusional, at least are not new Mao Wannabes.


----------



## Higgins (Mar 4, 2019)

I'm pretty left leaning for the most part though the current political landscape has made it nearly impossible to talk like adults. Politics is the console wars for normalfags. I avoid the bottomless pit of exceptionalism that is TDS due to one reason: perspective. Growing  the height of the Bush years, to see this generation of lefties demand I treat my friends and loved ones the same way bible thumpers treat their gay offspring over different political positions sickens me.  Slight powerlevel, but my family comes from a shithole country. After learning about their country's  history and the shit my family lived through to give me a decent life,  hearing privileged middle/upper middle white kids sperg over Trump fell on my deaf ears.


----------



## Bob's Vagene (Mar 6, 2019)

I consider myself more on the left, but the ridiculousness that comes from self identified democrats is retarded. Instead of focusing on how shitty their party is, and WHY they lost the last election and will probably lose the next, they can't stop bitching about how bad Mr. orange man is. I didn't believe "Trump Derangement Syndrome" was a thing until I started seeing it with my own eyes. I had to cut a few people off because I couldn't take their constant mental breakdowns. 

So yeah, me lol.


----------



## Safir (Mar 6, 2019)

If anything, I got better. I'm a Soviet commie living in Russia, too poor to travel, so my view of worldwide immigration was informed by the local situation and kool-aid provided by the first-world "commies" at a forum I frequented, who seemed sensible at the time (on Gamergate, furries, troons, etc).

Trump won, the forum went full TDS on every single issue ("EXCEPTIONAL PRONOUNS ARE A RIGHT-WING FALSE FLAG OPERATION! EVERYONE MUST HAVE SEX WITH TROONS WHENEVER THEY WANT UNDER THREAT OF TORTURE AND EXECUTION"), I noped out of there and read up on things.


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 7, 2019)

RavenCrow said:


> I consider myself more on the left, but the ridiculousness that comes from self identified democrats is exceptional. Instead of focusing on how shitty their party is, and WHY they lost the last election and will probably lose the next, they can't stop bitching about how bad Mr. orange man is. I didn't believe "Trump Derangement Syndrome" was a thing until I started seeing it with my own eyes. I had to cut a few people off because I couldn't take their constant mental breakdowns.
> 
> So yeah, me lol.



That is because there has been a shift in the left spectrum.

Both liberal and socialist parties have become extremely corporate and now use race issues to neglect workers issues.
A good example would be Jeremy Corbyn in the UK. He was viciously anti-EU because he liked democracy and  hated workers getting undercut by slaves in other countries. Now he has shut up because hating the EU is racism. 

Bernie has had to walk a fine line on race issues while the corporate Democrats have been going all all in on nonsense like slave reparations.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Mar 7, 2019)

Literally a marxist who's favorite 2020 candidate is the grouchy vermont man and I'm here to say Trump Derangement is not okay. So count me in.



Terrorist said:


> My personal favorite leftist take on #resistance Russiagate bullshit is, if Putin meddled after all, it's karma for those coups the imperialist CIA did on behalf of big oil. Payback's a bitch!



This take is true. It's karma for what they did and continue to do in places like Latin America and the Mid East.



Apoth42 said:


> Notice something? My critiques are usually from the left. Most of the critiques of TDS lefties are from the right. They literally keep attacking Trump for doing the few things I like him for.



I blame neoliberalism for this shit. It's as bad as neoconservatism but more pretentious because it added woke fake-populist bullshit that doesn't even help minorities, women, or workers.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Mar 7, 2019)

I'm a Conservative but would be considered left if I were American (I'm Canadian, I like our health care system and think most of our welfare programs are overall a good thing). In the US I get the sense that a lot of people just vote with whichever political party is less of a national embarrassment at any given time - Trump may be a fucking moron, but he starts looking pretty good when you put him in the same room as Ocasio Cortez or Maxine Waters. The over-the-top reactions to Trump were pretty great at first but NPCs screeching "ABLEISM RACISM TRANSPHOBIA RUSSIA" at everyone instead of making actual arguments got boring a long time ago.


----------



## Dread First (Mar 7, 2019)

So... for the bulk of his 2016 campaign, I was among the group that screeched autistically about Trump. I'm honestly ashamed to admit that, but it's the truth. If I really had to say why, it would most likely be the company I kept 3 years ago. A lot of the more vocal "friends" I had at that point (who eventually went on to block me) were LGBTQ+ and all about making sure you check your privilege and that and they'd often share shit from Occupy Democrats, The Other 98%, among other such pieces. Now, I was all about Bernie at that point so of course we had common ground. Add to that how some of Trump's own rhetoric at that point in time (i.e. forced registration of Muslims) actually disgusted me and I guess that's how we got along.

Of course, those "friendships" I had at that point ended up dissipating rather quickly when I said "I hate Trump, but I won't vote for Clinton either" after Bernie got fucked by the DNC. It didn't matter what my reasoning for disliking Clinton was because at the end of the day, I was saying a big "fuck you" to POCs, LGBTQ+ people, Muslims, and all sorts of other threatened minorities by NOT voting for her... meanwhile, a few months earlier, voting for Clinton meant we were giving a giant middle finger to those groups. A month after the DNC, I actually ended up befriending a far-right (and I do mean "far right," as in he's very much pro-capitalism) dude that I met through another friend of mine. We did have a lot of heated disagreements, but we also both agreed on a shitload of things. More to the point though, he pointed out a rather haunting fact: If Clinton won, she could literally start WW3 and the media would either gloss over it, vindicate her by saying that she's doing it for the greater good, or just not even care. If Trump won, every single thing he does - right down to the bowel movement - will be audited. 

That statement alone basically got me to vote for Trump. At least this time if the POTUS turns another country into an anarchy-ridden shithole, he won't be able to walk away scot-free. My own disdain for the man is still there, mind you but still... that's my rationalisation for voting that way. As of right now, I firmly believe that Trump is poised for another victory. There are MANY factors working against him, but with the Democrats scrambling to find their establishment candidate who'll go over well with voters, there's no way that he can lose


----------



## HeyYou (Mar 7, 2019)

I was a kool-aid drinking anarchist with heavy inclinations towards Marxism. I was pretty okay with antifa showing up to defend peaceful protesters, which happened in a few cases. Then you get all the stories of antifa bashing people with bike locks or attacking veterans because they're too fucking stupid to realize those veterans aren't part of an event they're attacking. At that point, I realized just being on the left doesn't make you moral, and more importantly that authoritarian communism/marxism had infested anarchism and there's no way they're separating any time soon. The funny thing is that I didn't stop being an anarchist, but I want nothing to do with ancoms or even the idea of anarchism being extreme left wing. Left unity is a joke, and every time anarchists team up with communists or support communists they get gulag'd by the tankies. Also, not only is TDS rampant in the anarchist community, but they seem unable to accept that ostracizing the cops and veterans of America is just making them into a joke.

Max Stirner was 100% right, but not in the way ancoms think. He predicted obsessive idpol on the left before the Communist Manifesto was even published.


----------



## queue-anon (Mar 7, 2019)

vanilla_pepsi_head said:


> I'm a Conservative but would be considered left if I were American (I'm Canadian, I like our health care system and think most of our welfare programs are overall a good thing). In the US I get the sense that a lot of people just vote with whichever political party is less of a national embarrassment at any given time - Trump may be a fucking moron, but he starts looking pretty good when you put him in the same room as Ocasio Cortez or Maxine Waters. The over-the-top reactions to Trump were pretty great at first but NPCs screeching "ABLEISM RACISM TRANSPHOBIA RUSSIA" at everyone instead of making actual arguments got boring a long time ago.



The new Godwin's Law should be how quickly someone gets called "Boris" in an internet forum. And, really, if anything, the stereotypical Russian name should be Ivan.


----------



## Kiislova (Mar 7, 2019)

Higgins said:


> I'm pretty left leaning for the most part though the current political landscape has made it nearly impossible to talk like adults. Politics is the console wars for normalfags. I avoid the bottomless pit of exceptionalism that is TDS due to one reason: perspective. Growing  the height of the Bush years , . To see this generation of lefties demand I treat my friends and loved ones the same way bible thumpers treat their gay offspring over different political positions sickens me.  Slight powerlevel, but my family comes from a shithole country. After learning about their country's  history and the shit my family lived through to give me a decent life,  hearing privileged middle/upper middle white kids sperg over Trump fell on my deaf ears.



No one seems to remember the "good" old days of Bush, bible thumpers, and good-ol discrimination based on Ideology... Just like now but from the other side.



welcometotherock said:


> If Trump won, every single thing he does - right down to the bowel movement - will be audited.



I came to that reasoning during the campaign. If the clown got elected (it did) the whole world would be watching over the shoulder every single movement (and that is what is happening) while if "Her" won, we would have another "nobel peace price with tens of thousands of casualties" in the house.


----------



## queue-anon (Mar 7, 2019)

Kiislova said:


> No one seems to remember the "good" old days of Bush, bible thumpers, and good-ol discrimination based on Ideology... Just like now but from the other side.
> 
> 
> 
> I came to that reasoning during the campaign. If the clown got elected (it did) the whole world would be watching over the shoulder every single movement (and that is what is happening) while if "Her" won, we would have another "nobel peace price with tens of thousands of casualties" in the house.



The outrage over Janet Jackson's nip seems quaint by comparison.


----------



## Kiislova (Mar 7, 2019)

queue-anon said:


> The outrage over Janet Jackson's nip seems quaint by comparison.



The headlines next day were... Exceptional may I say


----------



## Save the Loli (Mar 8, 2019)

I was utterly sickened by how batshit insane the entire left got in late 2015 as the Trump train was accelerating. I definitely didn't want the Orange Man as my president (although back then I was a commie and more left-wing on social issues than I am now), and I thought Bernie was the only chance to stop him so I voted for him (I thought Bernie was too right wing on some issues though). Didn't vote in the election because I don't like Jill Stein and like hell am I voting for Killary Klinton. Meanwhile the left wing got even crazier--it seemed like the message they took home after years of electoral defeats was "go batshit insane, the Tea Party had the right idea", and then they decided to top the Tea Party. The left-wing equivalent of the lunatic fringe of the Tea Party is the mainstream left, blared 24/7 in the media which has gone to such utter shit that it makes Fox News and Breitbart look like top-tier journalism. Even fucking Infowars looks good compared to shit like Vice or Buzzfeed.

As for Donnie Drumpf himself, most of his policies are shit, especially his foreign policy (although still better than Hillary "Cold War II" Clinton). He's also not very good at his job--I'm not convinced he actually does much, I'm pretty sure his bros in the Senate and Mike Pence are behind most of his administration. His social policies on abortion are shit, and the fact he's appointed all these Supreme Court justices is proof we need term limits (maybe 12-16 years) since Trump's Supreme Court is making a new Lochner era which will fuck us over for years. He can't even do shit like the Muslim ban right, since it looks terrible and excludes countries like Saudi Arabia (the First Bank of Terrorism). His signature Wall is an utter waste of money and not fiscally conservative at all--I'm all for immigration control (we need less immigrants and we need to deport more illegals) but holy shit, why not kick half the money allotted for the wall to ICE and Border Patrol and shit and you know, create more jobs for Americans and stop/deport a ton of illegals? I bet the Wall will be built mostly by illegals anyway.

On the other hand, he has some sensible policies here and there, and I do respect the man for his ability to make retards lose their mind. I like to think of Trump as a villain, but the villain you can't help but love. I love his shitposting, and I sincerely hope we have more shitposters-in-chief in the future.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Mar 29, 2019)

I had ODS. Obama derangement syndrome. I like Trump because:


He's got enough money, so how do you bribe him?   (Obama was worth 200,000 as senator, now he's worth 100mil+ ???))
Trump just totally craters his enemies, leaves them in tears
He already fulfilled a lot of his promises
He's a big blowhard, and his skin is a foot thick and nothing penetrates it
He's generally pro gun and anti abortion
Lock her up!
Anyone who has seen his rallies knows how good he is at arousing people
His hair is a miracle of engineering
He wants us to get back in space
Pretty decent economy
brought back a lot of manufacturing, which was thought to be impossible during the Obama years
A LOT more, but I'm going to bed........


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (Mar 29, 2019)

what am politics


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Mar 29, 2019)

I am left leaning, but my biggest issue with Trump is that his obsession with his image and his massive overreactions to criticism make him come across as extremely insecure and way too easy to troll.


----------



## VIVIIXI (Mar 29, 2019)

KingofNothing said:


> I always thought I leaned to the left, support rights for the gays, pro-environment and all that shit, but the more I get called a nazi or white supremacist because I don't blindly hate everything Trump does makes me question it. I'm not crazy about Trump and I thought it was baffling when he won (the freakouts were hilarious and totally worth it though), but the media going out of their way to demonize him and supporters as mini-Hitlers is disgusting and is causing a big divide between Americans that doesn't need to exist. If Trump runs again, I'm probably gonna vote for him if just because I trust him more than the left right now.


I'm left leaning and I voted for him.
Pretty sure there are a fair number of middle lefts who may not like Trump but don't consider him the second coming of Hitler. The noise factory gets too much airtime, IMHO.
I actually kind of like him because he pisses off the right people. Don't approve of his every decision and take what he says with a grain of salt, but we could do worse. I've also found myself pleasantly surprised by Pence, who was my bigger concern for personal reasons.
To be honest, I voted for him because the SJWs were becoming too much of a problem (especially in the media) and we needed a release valve because 4-8 more years of aquiescing to them could have had a similar effect to what Terrant was trying to do according to his manifesto, and I'd hate to have minorities made into scapegoats when that shit went down.

tl;dr I voted for him out of concern for the very reasons you mentioned.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 29, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> I had ODS. Obama derangement syndrome. I like Trump because:
> 
> 
> He's got enough money, so how do you bribe him?   (Obama was worth 200,000 as senator, now he's worth 100mil+ ???))
> ...


Yeah, that stuff. Except 4, I don't think he has thick skin at all, judging by his whining about SNL making fun of him.  But hey, what can you do, presidents are narcissists. I can only imagine how much Obama or Obama shills would have cried if Obama was represented with half the utter fucking hatred that they show toward trump.


----------



## Absolutego (Mar 29, 2019)

Corbin Dallas Multipass said:


> Yeah, that stuff. Except 4, I don't think he has thick skin at all, judging by his whining about SNL making fun of him.  But hey, what can you do, presidents are narcissists. I can only imagine how much Obama or Obama shills would have cried if Obama was represented with half the utter fucking hatred that they show toward trump.


Can you imagine the apoplectic rage media coverage of the death of Anwar Al-Awlaki and his son would be if Obama had a (R) next to his name? They never want to take responsibility, but the ass-kissing the media gave to Obama is a huge part of why the progressive wing got so disillusioned with party leadership and shouty in 2016, and a huge part of the radical Justice Democrat movement the DNC has to deal with now came about.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Mar 29, 2019)

Absolutego said:


> Can you imagine the apoplectic rage media coverage of the death of Anwar Al-Awlaki and his son would be if Obama had a (R) next to his name? They never want to take responsibility, but the ass-kissing the media gave to Obama is a huge part of why the progressive wing got so disillusioned with party leadership and shouty in 2016, and a huge part of the radical Justice Democrat movement the DNC has to deal with now came about.


Oh no fucking kidding.  Could you imagine the stern looks Lester Holt would have given his viewers when talking about what a violation that was?  Could you imagine the weird wall of teeth possessed by Savannah Guthrie being bared at us while she showed her moral outrage?



Spoiler: Stern Man Lester Holt is very serious












Spoiler: Savannah Gon' bite you









(It's shocking how hard it was to find a picture of her making that face, considering if you watch her interview someone she's making that face the entire time)


----------



## John Titor (Mar 30, 2019)

I consider myself quite left-leaning and when the race for presidency was underway, I thought Trump was the joke character and couldn't imagine him actually winning. Just because I don't like him doesn't mean I think he's Hitler and those comparisons need to stop too.

I thought I'd also share that I had a professor, who I assume is a leftist because he looked like he could have attended Woodstock in his younger years, looked like a beardless Tommy Chong even, who told the entire class "I know some of you might be upset about the election but try not to worry, you don't know what will happen; I'm 75, I've seen a lot of things".


----------



## The best and greatest (Mar 30, 2019)

While I wouldn't say I "Fell" for it, I still feel that the idea of TDS is incredibly overgenerous to a president who's saving grace is that people are still willing to extend him credit even where it isn't really deserved.


----------



## Absolutego (Mar 30, 2019)

John Titor said:


> I consider myself quite left-leaning and when the race for presidency was underway, I thought Trump was the joke character and couldn't imagine him actually winning. Just because I don't like him doesn't mean I think he's Hitler and those comparisons need to stop too.
> 
> I thought I'd also share that I had a professor, who I assume is a leftist because he looked like he could have attended Woodstock in his younger years, looked like a beardless Tommy Chong even, who told the entire class "I know some of you might be upset about the election but try not to worry, you don't know what will happen; I'm 75, I've seen a lot of things".


Man I wish we had more of that sentiment from Boomers. Too many I know are full-on chicken little-ing over the Trump administration because they're part of the last demographic that takes 24/7 news channels seriously.


----------



## bearp (Mar 31, 2019)

I've always thought of myself as left leaning, but the sheer retardedness of a lot of the "liberal" people I came into contact with at college turned me off to the mainstream Democratic school of thought in a big way. The way people reacted after the 2016 election kind of solidified that for me. The liberals were so smug and assured in the intellectual superiority of their worldview that they didn't even consider that Clinton could lose the election. They never stopped to think that Hillary Clinton is easily one of the most vilified politicians in the history of the country. Of course she lost.

That being said, I still think Trump is a sleazebag and a terrible policy maker. Anyone who thinks he actually knows what he's doing is delusional in my opinion. But most of our presidents have been douchebags in a major way, they were just closeted about it. I do think the standard of leadership has been lowered though. There's no way the guy would have been elected 20 years ago.

In my opinion, The U.S. is a society in decline. I don't think our society can be improved in any significant way until some sort of terrible disaster befalls us and people actually experience real suffering on a massive scale. In that way, I kind of like Trump. I believe he can (and is) catalyzing and facilitating the process of the collapse of American society.


----------



## Starkiller88UnitedOwl9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Koncorde is one of the Wikipedians and is one of the leftists who didn't fall for Trump Derangement Syndrome.






						User:Koncorde - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				












						Koncorde (u/Koncorde) - Reddit
					

u/Koncorde:




					www.reddit.com
				




Ralgar is one of these. He didn't fall for the TDS.






						User contributions for Ralgar - GamerGate Wiki
					






					ggwiki.deepfreeze.it
				




BatteryIncluded (AKA Rowan Forest) hasn't fall into TDS.






						User:Rowan Forest - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




JustARandommer of Reddit also.









						JustARandommer (u/JustARandommer) - Reddit
					

u/JustARandommer: Hello




					www.reddit.com
				




Wyvernkeeper didn't.



			https://www.reddit.com/u/Wyvernkeeper


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 18, 2020)

Dolce & Gabbana said:


> I don't even know where I'm at anymore, right or left. None of this shit makes any sense to me anymore, categorically, it all just feels so damn arbitrary. I thought I was left because I don't give a fuck what people do with their personal lives as long as they're not trying to fuck up society as a whole to accommodate it, but apparently that is more common in the right wing than I thought. I don't like seeing people who really need help end up suffering and starving to death in the streets and shit but I don't like seeing people who can pull their weight get coddled either. Which political party is "I don't fucking care, just make shit work right"


Try agorism. As for me I always had anarchist tendencies but didnt become conscious of it until af te r 2016.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 18, 2020)

bearp said:


> I've always thought of myself as left leaning, but the sheer retardedness of a lot of the "liberal" people I came into contact with at college turned me off to the mainstream Democratic school of thought in a big way. The way people reacted after the 2016 election kind of solidified that for me. The liberals were so smug and assured in the intellectual superiority of their worldview that they didn't even consider that Clinton could lose the election. They never stopped to think that Hillary Clinton is easily one of the most vilified politicians in the history of the country. Of course she lost.
> 
> That being said, I still think Trump is a sleazebag and a terrible policy maker. Anyone who thinks he actually knows what he's doing is delusional in my opinion. But most of our presidents have been douchebags in a major way, they were just closeted about it. I do think the standard of leadership has been lowered though. There's no way the guy would have been elected 20 years ago.
> 
> In my opinion, The U.S. is a society in decline. I don't think our society can be improved in any significant way until some sort of terrible disaster befalls us and people actually experience real suffering on a massive scale. In that way, I kind of like Trump. I believe he can (and is) catalyzing and facilitating the process of the collapse of American society.



Liberals fail to recognize the disaster that is neoliberalism. Reigning in neoliberalism would solve most problems, especially those affecting poor minorities.


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 19, 2020)

bearp said:


> I've always thought of myself as left leaning, but the sheer retardedness of a lot of the "liberal" people I came into contact with at college turned me off to the mainstream Democratic school of thought in a big way. The way people reacted after the 2016 election kind of solidified that for me. The liberals were so smug and assured in the intellectual superiority of their worldview that they didn't even consider that Clinton could lose the election. They never stopped to think that Hillary Clinton is easily one of the most vilified politicians in the history of the country. Of course she lost.
> 
> That being said, I still think Trump is a sleazebag and a terrible policy maker. Anyone who thinks he actually knows what he's doing is delusional in my opinion. But most of our presidents have been douchebags in a major way, they were just closeted about it. I do think the standard of leadership has been lowered though. There's no way the guy would have been elected 20 years ago.
> 
> In my opinion, The U.S. is a society in decline. I don't think our society can be improved in any significant way until some sort of terrible disaster befalls us and people actually experience real suffering on a massive scale. In that way, I kind of like Trump. I believe he can (and is) catalyzing and facilitating the process of the collapse of American society.


I've noticed those on the right tend to be more conscious and comfortable way the world is. Many I know who voted for trump often said it's time to downgrade America cause we re in decline


----------



## Dick In a Drawer (Aug 20, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> Liberals fail to recognize the disaster that is neoliberalism. Reigning in neoliberalism would solve most problems, especially those affecting poor minorities.
> 
> View attachment 1530395


100%, I'm probably on the political left for this forum, neoliberalism is a big issue in America but I don't consider myself a Marxist or even a socialist persay; I don't think neoliberalism == capitalism & way too many leftists have this nihilistic view that America is fundamentally fucked so you shouldn't like any aspects of it. I'm also way too distrusting of governments to truly support most leftists. I always saw obbessing over Trump as a distraction & an excuse from looking at how we got to Trump which after 4 years a good chunk of the left still hasn't understood. I'd say Matt Taibbi is probably one of the most sensible people on the left who never gave in to the TDS, I think he's said in recent years he's focused on trying to find issues that a majority of Americans should be able to agree on yet both parties have the opposite position from the public like being antiwar, being for free speech & the legitmate problems with our economy that never got fixed post 2008.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 20, 2020)

Starkiller88UnitedOwl9 said:


> Koncorde is one of the Wikipedians and is one of the leftists who didn't fall for Trump Derangement Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s still Reddit and they will be replaced with moderates who tow the line to leftists that will purge these pages from the web.


----------



## queerape (Aug 22, 2020)

I consider myself more left, pro BLM and all that even, so I’m no fan of Trump. But I dont even think the most dangerous thing about him is racism or sexism or that whole nine yards. I think it’s moreso his incompetence, and that his temperament is ill suited to lead this country. He’s a shitty president who can’t do his fucking job.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Aug 22, 2020)

This has been interesting to read.
I have to say that all of you are at least honest with yourselves, looked at the people around you, and asked "The hell is wrong with you? Your diatribes aren't helping anyone."
I am not a leftist at all, but in some cases, I can relate to some of you.
In 2016, I didn't vote for Trump and thought the whole election was a dumpster fire.
Flash forward to this year, my opinion on him has changed in that he hasn't entirely treated The Constitution like toilet paper and the fact he hasn't placated to the insanity currently platformed by the Democratic Party like a RINO would.
Sure he wasn't my first pick, but he is better in comparison to those running against him.
I still can't believe the Democrats haven't learned a damn thing in four years.


----------



## Slap47 (Aug 24, 2020)

New York University moves to implement racial segregation in student dorms
					

Calls for race-based student housing stem not from a desire to improve the lives of all students and youth, but to advance the interests of a small layer of the population.




					www.wsws.org
				




Even actual socialists have an issue with faux race populism.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Aug 25, 2020)

I'm probably a lefty compared to most people here, (surprise surprise), but then others think I'm not left enough.  I'm the "FDR", look out for the little guy type, and as far as social issues, (race, religion, LGBT, etc), hey, as long as you're not hurting anyone, you do your thing.  I've got way more important things to worry about than who has what in their pants, (unless I'm dating them), or what god you worship, as long as you don't want to force the rest of us to worship them too. 

I can't stand Trump because I find him an obnoxious jackass, and I felt that way long before he became president.  I don't find myself foaming at the mouth at each new action of his, more just facepalming at how fucking stupid he is.   He's narcississt, and he can't ever admit it when he's wrong, nor can he disavow anyone who supports him, no matter how disgusting and vile they are.  That's not a good thing for a politician.  As a president, he's not so much evil but incompetant.   (He's GREAT for _The Onion_, though. Especially his sons.)

But let's face it:  "Derangement Syndrome" for a president is nothing new.  People are STILL ranting about Bill Clinton, and he's been out of office for 20 years.  NOT Hilary, but Bill.  My grandfather was always blaming everything on Reagan.  We're still hearing about Obama this, and Obama that, blah blah blah -- give it a rest. 

I didn't like Hilary, but I felt she was the lesser of two evils.   And if she had won, I guarantee you there would be the same kinds of bitching and moaning about her that there is about Trump.  Biden's pretty "meh", although I think he'll do a decent job.  He's old, he most likely won't run again.  (Speaking of _The Onion_, I AM dissapointed that they didn't bring back "Diamond Joe".)

Sorry to ramble, I'm bored as shit.

I'd also like to add:  I don't think Trump supporters are generally the enemy.  There are people out there I love dearly who disagree with me totally when it comes to politics.  Life would be boring if everyone agreed with everyone else.  

(Although if you start tattooing your candidate's face on your boobs, no matter who it is, I do not know you)


----------



## JEB! (Aug 25, 2020)

Mrs Paul said:


> But let's face it: "Derangement Syndrome" for a president is nothing new. People are STILL ranting about Bill Clinton, and he's been out of office for 20 years. NOT Hilary, but Bill. My grandfather was always blaming everything on Reagan. We're still hearing about Obama this, and Obama that, blah blah blah -- give it a rest.



Kinda surprised that we never hear anything at all about Dubya anymore


----------



## Syaoran Li (Aug 25, 2020)

jeb-sama2 said:


> Kinda surprised that we never hear anything at all about Dubya anymore



Bush mainly avoids the worst criticisms in retrospective mainly because of the fact that Obama continued nearly all of Bush's worst policies and the only other things to criticize about him is already covered with the Woke Left's hysterical hatred of Christianity. The Religious Right is dead and the neoliberals were every bit as scumfuck as the neocons, so the mainstream media sees no value in digging up that dead horse. 

I'd also say a lot of it has to do with Bush more or less keeping his head down and staying out of the political sphere and public eye after he left office. Clinton and Obama still remained active in politics and the public eye years after they left office while Reagan still gets flak because the 1980 election was the point where the Sixth Party System had fully codified itself. The neocons and the Religious Right both really became a major force in the GOP thanks to Reagan.

Really, most of the criticisms of Bush in the modern era are either rolled into the criticisms of the Obama Administration or the general dunking on neocons and the Religious Right. 

A lot of SJW's seem to think the dominant trend in the right is still Bush era conservatism when it's not even a thing outside the most milquetoast neocons like Ben Shapiro who's smart enough to throw his lot in with the populists or incumbents like Romney and Kristol.


----------



## Jon Conroy (Aug 28, 2020)

Honestly as a lefty I've just accepted that not every president is going to have my same political ideologies. I know President Trump is not a terrible president. He's not a good one though. Honestly trump was fucked from day one because the msn couldn't puppeteer its way into Trump. In countries like NK and CHN the government controls the news. In America news controls the government. Freedom of press has seemly become a double edge sword. On one head the press for local and state is still very beneficial. But on a federal level and nation wide the big news outlets are swaying your average citizen into thinking whatever agenda they are pushing. Even non political news sites seem to push things on the consumer and reader. People use to just flat out trust the news. And when the news pushes the idea that Trump is going to end American life as we know it then you get ideology and people who are so afraid of him and he becomes the boogeyman. I genuinely believe that if the media wasn't run by people who tend to lean left and  by people who are more traditional or blue color then you would find that the presidents approval ratings skyrocket. Honestly I voted for him even as a Democrat. Hillary Clinton has flip flopped on so many issues that I'm surprised that she is called Flippary. Biden on the other hand is by far worse for the country simply because he has put more citizens in jails because of drug crimes. Mostly weed. Honestly I'm more afraid if Pence the prince of Praying the gay away would do to us. Even more so I'm afraid that Biden would somehow mishandle the country into a civil rights era levels of race hostility. To this as a citizen I simply take the approach that if my president is ever not up to the ability we as a people can take our government the way it was formed. It seems extreme to say a revolution would even remotely work. The Battle of Blair Mountain is a prime example of what happens. I am not afraid of Trump. I am afraid of what happens if Trump and the government fails.


----------



## c-no (Aug 29, 2020)

Honestly don't know if I can even count as a leftist. Took the political compass test and it listed me as a liberal. As a libtard, I could be leftist in the eyes of right wingers and yet funnily enough to people left of me, I can't be left wing because liberals are right wing or some shit, I dunno. I can say American politics may as well be its own beast. That said, if I can count as leftist, I haven't fell for TDS mainly because I just wasn't much of a politically active guy. My views were as some have stated: don't give a shit about a person being straight, gay, Christian, etc. so long as they aren't harming others and the like, women can abort or not so long as its their choice though I could disagree on certain abortions like sticking a metal stick on a fully grown fetus if that's actually a thing still being done, and better rights for workers in regards to the fields they work in. On that same note, I'm pretty much 90% pro-gun ownership though I could see how one might want some gun control at least in examining the mental health of another and not minding capitalism so long as it's not really screwing most if not all people and the corporations and their monkey suits pay their fair share in taxes and the like, and like some Californian Kiwis, I like to make a crack at my own state with its share of problems and fuck ups.

All this said, I'm not a fan of Trump either. I see him as nothing more than an old man full of hot gas that drained the swamp to put in his own Trump brand of political swamps., and with a fellow Kiwi I spoke with off-site I can see him as incompetent. And more over, I'm not really trusting of the politicians of the US. Pretty much cynical in seeing them as self-serving and willing to say sweet nothings and the like at worst to secure your vote and at best, they may truly want to help but are either over their head or are gonna be cock-blocked by other politicians because those guys want shit their way or more money from their lobbyist and corporate friends and the like.

This may as well be a consequence of me not being politically aware or active but I feel this current climate is completely fucked by extremist on both sides. Leftist that may as well sling chud and nazi at whatever they don't like just as there's Right wingers slinging cuck and commie at whatever they don't like. Fuck it all, those guys may as well just be two sides of the same autistic screeching coin, whether they are truly big in number or are just inflated by their own insanity fromwhere they circlejerk on places like Twitter and Reddit.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Aug 29, 2020)

jeb-sama2 said:


> Kinda surprised that we never hear anything at all about Dubya anymore



So many aspects of the Dubya years have been memory holed so thoroughly it's like they never even happened at all, which is honestly kind of eerie.

There's also so much that is bitterly ironic today like the left going on and on about how the Dubya years were just like 1984 while today making sure everyone loves Big Brother BLM.


----------



## [Redacted]-san (Sep 2, 2020)

I remember taking a 8Values test months ago, and it says I'm a social Liberal, I used to have some hatred towards Trump and as some years go by, I just stopped hating on him because he's not affecting me personally, but I do disagree with his actions most of the time, and it's still frustrating that my mom honestly believes he's some sort of dictator or whatever, I'm better off not paying any attention to the fucking news, because they'll constantly call Trump and his supporters pure evil for existing and wanting them dead altogether for all I care. And some thought I was a conservative at first for the opinions I've said one time in the past.

I'm better off just trying to ignore any news story about Trump because it's just the same old bullshit on repeat, I just wish my family finally realizes that though, but they won't because they want me to listen to the news just to know what's going on, fuck that shit, it makes me depressed or angry, and I'm tired of it. I rather be out of touch towards Politics at this point. I still hate that the left is full of insane lunatics that eat their own faces as well.


----------



## cuddle striker (Sep 2, 2020)

I'm very far left, and he's hilarious. I disagree with most things he's done but I appreciate the firehose of total comedy. I tend to reserve my anger for those who are doing shitty stuff while he's diddling around with his phone in the toilet. There are nasty, rotten people pushing him all over the board. The real issues I'm concerned with, he's got nearly nothing to do with any of it. Not everything is about him or even related to him.

Just him? He's a never ending punchline, I don't mind that.

Reminds me of Dan Quayle, Mondale, Dukakis, Perot. Lunacy in the High Tower is entertaining.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 2, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> So many aspects of the Dubya years have been memory holed so thoroughly it's like they never even happened at all, which is honestly kind of eerie.
> 
> There's also so much that is bitterly ironic today like the left going on and on about how the Dubya years were just like 1984 while today making sure everyone loves Big Brother BLM.



Much of the anti-Trump crusade has embraced the worst elements of the dubya regime. They want to cater to evangelicals, pro-war people like Max Boot & Max Bolten, and Republicans still spooked about Russia. 



			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1409sXBleg


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 2, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> Much of the anti-Trump crusade has embraced the worst elements of the dubya regime. They want to cater to evangelicals, pro-war people like Max Boot & Max Bolten, and Republicans still spooked about Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1409sXBleg



They're hypocrites who are only concerned with "our team" versus "their team" and are willing to throw any and all moral stances under the bus if it can make the "other team" look bad.

All their talk in the 2000s about "those who give up freedom for security deserve neither" was all a big fat lie, they don't give a shit about freedom.


----------



## Dick In a Drawer (Sep 2, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> Much of the anti-Trump crusade has embraced the worst elements of the dubya regime. They want to cater to evangelicals, pro-war people like Max Boot & Max Bolten, and Republicans still spooked about Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1409sXBleg


This is definitely the most fascinating aspect to me, how the democrats have now adopted more hawkish & hawkish foreign policy in response to Trump, although having one of the most hawkish democrats with Hillary may have also been a big catalyst. The democrats proudly welcomes neocons like Bill Kristol, who still can't fucking admit invading Iraq was a mistake, & the massive number of CIA spooks, military veterans & other intelligence state people that should be a liability that are now in Congress.
I don't see Trump as pro peace or anything but any positive effort he does from Syria, Russia, North Korea & Afghanistan is constantly blocked by the Democrats, just recently the Democrats worked with Liz Cheney to block Trump from removing troops from Afghanistan.
This is a very long article & the source is a spergey Trotskite site but I agree with the overall conclusion that the Democrats keep drifting away from even being possibly anti-interventionist & indentity politicis is used to hide it.


			http://www.informationclearinghouse.info/55492.htm
		

What stood out to me the most was that two of the candidates listed have backgrounds working at Guantanamo Bay which while unpreceneted 15 years ago, since Obama never closed it, the Democrats don't have to care about  Guantanamo anymore.


----------



## KrabFish (Sep 2, 2020)

Well Bernie was a strong front runner for the Democratic party for much of the campaign, he got much of the younger audience on board and now having Biden shoved in their face... pretty sure the same younger crowd liberals will vote for him.


----------



## Slap47 (Sep 3, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> All their talk in the 2000s about "those who give up freedom for security deserve neither" was all a big fat lie, they don't give a shit about freedom.



They just changed. Online discussion and classes that emphasis cultural critique have  created a leftist/liberal that hates free expression. 




Needless to say, the right is exploiting this crippling weakness. 



			https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/pdf/10.1177/0306422017748821


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 3, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> They just changed. Online discussion and classes that emphasis cultural critique have  created a leftist/liberal that hates free expression.
> 
> View attachment 1568113
> 
> ...



I wonder how much of it is a matter of them changing versus me just realizing what they always were.


----------



## heyitsmike (Sep 11, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I wonder how much of it is a matter of them changing versus me just realizing what they always were.


Obviously I can't speak to them changing you, but I can with absolute certainty say this is who they always were.


----------



## Meat Target (Sep 11, 2020)

cuddle striker said:


> I'm very far left, and he's hilarious. I disagree with most things he's done but I appreciate the firehose of total comedy. I tend to reserve my anger for those who are doing shitty stuff while he's diddling around with his phone in the toilet. There are nasty, rotten people pushing him all over the board. The real issues I'm concerned with, he's got nearly nothing to do with any of it. Not everything is about him or even related to him.
> 
> Just him? He's a never ending punchline, I don't mind that.
> 
> Reminds me of Dan Quayle, Mondale, Dukakis, Perot. Lunacy in the High Tower is entertaining.


When people ask why I voted Trump in 2016, my response is: "it was him or Hillary. We're fucked. We're all gonna die, so I would rather die laughing instead of screaming."

It still bewilders me that, in a country of over 300 million, we narrowed it down to two of the most hateable people in the country.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 11, 2020)

heyitsmike said:


> Obviously I can't speak to them changing you, but I can with absolute certainty say this is who they always were.



I think you're probably right, I look back at anything really leftist from the past now and just cringe, even anti-Bush stuff now comes off to me like today's TDS and I really don't like Bush, but it now seems like more of a case of a stopped clock being right at least twice a day than anything else, since it's clear now the left will take a "literally Hitler" stance about any Republican President no matter what.


----------



## cuddle striker (Sep 11, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I think you're probably right, I look back at anything really leftist from the past now and just cringe, even anti-Bush stuff now comes off to me like today's TDS and I really don't like Bush, but it now seems like more of a case of a stopped clock being right at least twice a day than anything else, since it's clear now the left will take a "literally Hitler" stance about any Republican President no matter what.


I don't know, Elder Bush was genuinely scary.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 11, 2020)

cuddle striker said:


> I don't know, Elder Bush was genuinely scary.



I was talking about Dubya.


----------



## cuddle striker (Sep 11, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> I was talking about Dubya.


he didn't play dumb hick well enough to fool most people I knew, but there were a few who actually thought he wasn't a rich prep school boy. Cheney always bothered me more.


----------



## Cyclonus (Sep 15, 2020)

Jonathan Pie shows how to stand up to both Trump AND Trump derangement syndrome.


----------



## heyitsmike (Sep 15, 2020)

Cyclonus said:


> Jonathan Pie shows how to stand up to both Trump AND Trump derangement syndrome.


Nah, Jonathan Pie is a leftard too. He's like a British Bill Maher: great on the anti-woke stuff, god awful on everything else.


----------



## KingSaber (Feb 13, 2021)

It’s an interesting case for me. On many issues, I am more to the left in America. But some of my positions on these issues would likely lead to me being labeled a right-winger in Vietnam. While I did have  a bit of TDS during Trump’s early years, it was never strong enough to consume my every waking thought


----------



## Wormy (Feb 26, 2021)

Trump was worth an eye roll, but that's it. He's a symptom, not the disease, so I have no actual hatred of him as I do for some other GOP candidates and talking heads. Heck, there's a couple of things I actually praise him for and wish he'd have gone through with.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Feb 27, 2021)

Rogan enjoyed Trump's wrestling career


----------

